# Trigger Work



## Ruger71

Can the trigger pull be lightened on a single six or blackhawk at home or does a gunsmith need to do the work? What is involved with doing it? Thanks.


----------



## sixdeer

*po'boy trigger job*

71 -

I recently read an article on the site GUNBLAST.com on exactly this subject. It looked pretty simple involving unhooking one side of spring along with a trigger smoothing operation that was also simple and could be done at home in a few minutes . It was called the po' boy trigger job. There were several links to it as I recall - look under the single six section . Hope that helps . 
six


----------



## DakotaElkSlayer

A trigger job is SUPER EASY on Ruger single action sixguns. Poorboy is okay, but doing the real deal is so simple, it took me MAYBE 15minutes to do three Rugers. Check out www.cylindersmith.com/triggerspring.html

Jim


----------



## Ruger71

WOW! I finally got around to trying this today. First on my Single Six, then on my 45 Blackhawk. The difference is amazing. If it isn't raining tomorrow I hope to shoot some targets. Thanks alot for the tip.


----------



## Red Cent

Dakota, this works really well but.............
Cowboy action shooters also go after the coil spring. We have to thumb that hammer as fast as we can on some stages. While bending those springs will definitely reduce trigger pull, we reduce hammer pull. If you reload and use Federal primers, you can reduce the coils wayyyyyy down. I remove metal from the side of the hammer and polish big time. Some SA makers have finally caught on to the contact with frame and sides of the hammer. This contact/drag will reduce hammer force considerably. Is the side of your hammer marked with contact to the frame?


----------

